# Bee pollen cleaner



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Russel and welcome to the forum! Have no idea where to find on but someone on here surely will be able to help you out. How much pollen do you process?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I believe Walter T Kelly has one. It's just a fan and some air ductwork, it looks like.

www.kelleybees.com


----------



## dlowe (Feb 10, 2006)

glory bee foods. out of eugene,orgon www.glorybeefoods.com thay have a nice big one


----------



## Russel (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info so far. I am in Australia, so do not know about the places you are talking about, have sent an email to the glory bee place, but it looks like they only do there own, but we will see. I am even willing to ship something over here from America or anywhere as there is not much available here in Australia. We do quite a lot of pollen, and hopefully will be doing a lot more this coming season, that is why I would like something bigger and more powerful. Let me know if anyone heres of anything. Thanx again.


----------

